# XD9 Torture Test??



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

I have been looking for the torture test but can't find it. Does anyone have a link?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Don't know if this is exactly what you're looking for, but .....

http://springfield-armory.primediaoutdoors.com/SPstory11.html


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thats the one. Thanks Todd. After reading that, I like my gun even more!:smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

No problem. 

The XD is a fine gun. I know I like mine a lot.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thinking about getting one myself. Thoses articles might just make the day for me. Thanks Todd.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I thought the torture test was if someone took away my P99 and gave me an XD :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I thought the torture test was if someone took away my P99 and gave me an XD :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


Ouch! :nutkick:


----------



## ApocalypseWoman (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey thanks for that link. It was a really good read!


----------

